# YM 2210 Blown Head gasket



## Cluelessrich

I'm pretty sure I've blown the head gasket on my 2210. I tried to start it and it just turned over once and stopped. I turned the compression off to get it to turn over. When I turned the compression back on, it started (with difficulty) and then started throwing oil out the exhaust. I turned the engine off (after driving it about 100 feet back to the garage. 

I pulled the dipstick and it was way over full and had water in the oil. I checked the radiator and the water was down a lot (I assume now in the crankcase). I drained the oil, removed the oil filter, and pulled the oil pan. The good news is there were no metal chunks in the oil pan. All of this "action" was based on advise from people who know something about engines (I have no clue).

I have a mechanic coming over today to tell/show me how to pull the head. I have managed to find the torque specs but I don't know if there is anything else I need to know before I put it back together with a new gasket. 

If anyone has any advice I would appreciate it!
Rich


----------



## winston

Did any thing unusual happen to cause this? Like overheating? Might want your mechanic friend to look at the head when you take it off or you might want to take it to a machine shop and let them check it out for flatness. Here is a good article on setting your valves. Yanmar Tractor Valve Setting Probably already have all this but here it is again. Head Gasket YM2210 Torque Specs


----------



## Cluelessrich

*Thank you!*

I'm not sure what caused the gasket to blow. I wasn't using the tractor very much the day it blew and don't think it was over heated. My mechanic buddy thinks the tractor might have been sitting around for a long time and the gasket simply became brittle over time. I am a little concerned that the head is warped so we'll check it out.

I've ordered a few gaskets (head, valve cover, water pump, oil pan & muffler) and a service manual. I know the manual won't be 100% accurate but it should at least give me a few clues. I also ordered a temp gauge - it seems like a small price to pay to have a better idea of how hot the tractor is running.

Once the parts arrive I'll open it up and see if there are any other issues. 

My friend did have a very good idea that other novice mechanics like me might find useful - take lots of pictures while you are taking the engine (or whatever) apart. Then you don't have to count on your memory for where the various parts went.


----------



## winston

Sounds like you have a good plan going. Let us know how it turns out. Pictures could definitely be a help to you.


----------



## Cluelessrich

*Head Gasket replaced*

Well, the replacement of the head gasket went well. The old gasket was VERY worn and thin. There was even some silicone applied to the old gasket. I'm guessing the head was taken off by a previous owner who either couldn't find a replacement head gasket or was too cheap to replace it so he simply put a bunch of silicone on and bolted the thing back together. I cleaned up all the silicone and put the new gasket in place (without any silicone!).

Unfortunately, I ran into another problem. The nuts that lock the valve adjustment screws were really tightened down (perhaps the previous grease monkey was actually a monkey with tremendous arm strength). Anyway, one of the adjustment screws was mostly broken. When a wrench was applied to the locking nut, the screw broke off at the rocker arm. It's taken a while but I'm expecting a replacement screw to arrive on Tuesday (9/13). I'm thinking this valve has been out of adjustment for a while and I expect the machine to run a lot better when it's finally put back together.

Thanks for all the help!
Rich


----------



## Thomas

Good to read your up and running shall be looking forward to working pics.


----------

